# last 2 days befor harvest leave light off????



## shakeymacd (Aug 23, 2008)

i heard some place that for the last 2 days befor harvest if you keep lights off, room temp cool bout 60 with a dehumidafier your wet to dry weight ratio is about 3 wet lbs = 1 dry lbs anyone heard bout that befor?


----------



## Abso (Aug 23, 2008)

There is a belief that keeping your plants in three days of dark prior to harvest increases THC and aroma of your buds.

If that's true or not, not sure.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2008)

I doubt dark or light for 2 days or 3, is going to effect the dry/wet ratio in any manner. If thats what you're asking...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

Speaking from a logical point of view, it would make no sense to me either.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

smoke say an ounce of your best grow...then everything makes sence..lol..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 23, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> smoke say an ounce of your best grow...then everything makes sence..lol..



yep, even George Bush starts to make sense LMAO!!!! Sorry, no politics, just had to throw a jab at him.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with Hick and Runby. I don't believe it affects your wet/dry ratio at all. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

I suppose its possible if the plant hadnt been watered for a day or 2 before the lights off, lights off 2 days = 4 days of no water for the plant, a dehumidifier is used taking moisture out of the air, drying the plant even more, so theoretically the plant would have lost 4 days of water plus been in a very dry room, so its water mass would already be depleted thus giving the bud a lighter start at harvest, a lighter bud being light because of lower than normal moisture levels will seem to leave a larger dry bud ratio.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 23, 2008)

I've said it twice in the past week.
       Even a seed breeder had mentioned doing it. so I don't think you could go wrong, no matter if the result has little effect.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2008)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> I've said it twice in the past week.
> Even a seed breeder had mentioned doing it. so I don't think you could go wrong, no matter if the result has little effect.


..a     _"seed breeder".._  ???


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I doubt dark or light for 2 days or 3, is going to effect the dry/wet ratio in any manner. If thats what you're asking...


 
See im not sure about that. What Ive "heard" and thats it just speculation

That if you put a plant into dark like said, that the plant thinks "holy cow, i need to make as many flowers to get polenated as possible to hopefuly carry on the genes.......thats why you can double flower some plants.......Im not sure but it sounds right.


----------



## fellowsped (Sep 13, 2008)

I have not heard that but i have heard about it being bennaficial to harvest at the end of your dark period before you turn the lights on.  The reason for this being that mj stores nutriants in the roots during the dark period where as during the day it moves the nutriants into the leaves and buds.  But as far as trying to have your plant half dried when you harvest it...  i think your better off just waiting the extra couple of days and drying it right.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

The reason for the lights off nearing the end of your harvest deals with hormones. Flowering, and thus THC, will not be produced without a certain hormone present in the plant. This hormone breaks down rapidly in the presence of light, so the dark period is when the hormone builds up, and the plant prepares for the daytime to produce THC (trichromes are a light filter, specifically targeting high-energy UV radiation for THC production.)

That being said, without the light, you're not going to produce any extra THC, so leaving it in the dark logically doesn't make sense. You may be able to help with the taste because during the dark period all the nutrients are moved to the roots, where the plant then converts them into energy for growth, so there's less of a chemical taste in the actual plant matter.


----------

